# Looking for Players for RPGA Event in My NoVA Home



## attorneydc (Jun 13, 2004)

One evening the weekend of *June 25th through June 27th* I am going to host an *RGPA EVENT* in my home in Springfield, VA.

The adventure is *CLEAN SLATE*, which is for 6 pregenerated 10th level multi-class characters.  Of course, we'll be using the 3.5E ruleset.  One fringe benefit is the ability to become an RPGA member if you are not one already.

I probably need 2-3 more people to round out the 6 for which the adventure is designed.

Send me e-mail at attorneydc@yahoo.com if you're interested in joining us.

The most likely game day is *either Saturday June 26th or Sunday June 27th*.

Thanks for reading!


----------

